# Tissot T-Touch Expert (Stainless Steel)



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

I got one of these last week and have been wearing it 24x7 since.

I would be keen to see how other people find this watch. I like the look of the watch and the build quality is excellent.

However I do have one issue. I find the strap uncomfortable. I got the one with the stainless steel strap and the watch and strap combined are easily

the heaviest watch i have. I like to wear my watches on the loose side, so this strap is definitely on the loose side.

My issue seems to be that as the watch slides up or down my arm (due to gravity) the edge of the strap appears to dig into my skin.

Its more noticeable while walking around with my arms down or sitting somewhere with my arms raised up. but after a while it becomes pretty annoying.

Wondering if this is a problem anyone else has experienced or if they can suggest any way to resolve.

I brought this back to the retailer I got it from and the best they could suggest is that I buy a rubber strap at 110 uk pounds!

Disappointed as this wasnt a cheap watch at 540 pounds


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Probably a silly question, but have you tried adjusting the bracelet for a tighter fit?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I had the rubber strap version, which also was very heavy. I also like 'em loose (!!) but the ruuber was quite comfortable. I'm sure if you search around you can get a rubber strap for far less than Â£110. A replacement Oris rubber strap can be bought for Â£50 from Jura, and there is not much difference between the two, other than slight shape change at the lug end.


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

DMP said:


> Probably a silly question, but have you tried adjusting the bracelet for a tighter fit?


Nope, not a silly question.

I have tried both one and two links less.

One link less is okish but not loose enough for me and it does not resolve the issue.

Two links less the watch is very tight and uncomfortable.

Ive see a few sellers on ebay selling the rubber strap but without the deployment buckle - which is not much use to me.

Anyone know if specialist tools are required to remove the long pin thru the case of the watch that holds the strap in place. looks like it need to be pushed thru

from one side or the other - but no arrows as on the strap and it does not look like a split pin (both ends are the same).


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

On the Oris you can use the same deployment buckle for both. Also the pin should just be a standard pin, that you just puch in.


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

tall_tim said:


> On the Oris you can use the same deployment buckle for both. Also the pin should just be a standard pin, that you just puch in.


Im sure I replied to this earlier and the response seems to have disappeared.

From looking at the websites it looks like the deployment buckle for the tissot rubber strap has 2 "ears" which hold the bar that go thru the rubber strap.

These ears are not present in the metal strap

metal strap










compared to










They do look a little different.


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

after lots of tinkering about with the metal strap i not happy with the fit.

I finally managed to get a tissot rubber band from ebay for a more reasonable Â£53

looking for help/suggestions on

1) best way to get steel band off without damanging case (its not spring bars but long pins)

2) best way to cut the rubber strap accurately (use stanley knife?)


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Declan

I have the T-touch expert and like you bought a replacement black rubber strap. You can use a bracelet press, lots on Ebay, to get the pins out. If you're prepared to risk it then you could try a hard surface and the round end of a bracelet tool also - just make sure everything is square and perpendicular before applying steady pressure to move the pins. They are interference fit but should be too tight if the watch is pretty new. once one end is about 4-5mm clear then use small pliers to pull the pins out.

You will have to apply pressure to the rubber strap to get the holes to line up when replacing the pins and be careful that the pins are perpendicular to the holes as they can bend if you're not careful.

All sounds more difficult than it actually is but if you are worried then take it to a local jeweller who will have the tools necessary.

Before cutting the strap make sure the clasp adjustment is set at maximum so you can use the 3 holes to micro adjust the fit for you. The strap is quite tactile so a loose fit works quite well.

Hope this helps - I love the T-touch and use it as my holiday go everywhere, do anything watch.

cheers

steve


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

You should have gone for the titanium model.

I have one in polished titanium and I hardly know that I'm wearing it.

If you could part exchange it you will find the titanium one very comfortable.

This leads me onto my hobby horse as I find the heavy frying pan style popular today to be very unattractive.

I apreciate a slim watch as a mark of quality, my titanium T Touch excepted of course.


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

cookie520 said:


> Hi Declan
> 
> I have the T-touch expert and like you bought a replacement black rubber strap. You can use a bracelet press, lots on Ebay, to get the pins out. If you're prepared to risk it then you could try a hard surface and the round end of a bracelet tool also - just make sure everything is square and perpendicular before applying steady pressure to move the pins. They are interference fit but should be too tight if the watch is pretty new. once one end is about 4-5mm clear then use small pliers to pull the pins out.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve,

did you change the strap for cosmetic or comfort reasons?

I have a pin press.

Whats the best tool to cut the rubber with ?

What do you mean "tactile" - does that mean sticky against your skin.

D


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

declanh said:


> cookie520 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Declan
> ...


I recieved the rubber strap today. But somewhat ironically ive kinda got used to the stainless steel one, so im not needing to change it as urgently as i thought i would. That said I'm curious to know the correct way to fit the new strap.

The new rubber strap has two hollow tubes (sort of copper ish) at the lug ends where they would attach to the watch head. However the supplied long pins dont seem to fit through the tubes - certainly not without significant pushing. Are the copper tubes meant to be used??

Secondly the two parts to the strap are different lengths - does it matter which side of the watch the long end is attached to ?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi again. Apologies for not adding to the post earlier. I think the pins should fit through, the copper shrouds just strengthen the joint. The longer end goes to the bottom of the watch (6 o clock position).


----------

